# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Good bye

## African bullfrogs

Im leaving frog forum forever I have learned everything I want to know. Thank you to everyone for your support!

----------


## DeltaElite121

> Im leaving frog forum forever I have learned everything I want to know. Thank you to everyone for your support!


Why leave? Forums work like a full circle. If everyone left when they learned things then nobody new (like me) would get helped. I still have a long ways to go. Your learning may just help save someone else's frog down the road. At any rate, hopefully we will all see you around from time to time.  :Smile:

----------


## SCF

> Why leave? Forums work like a full circle. If everyone left when they learned things then nobody new (like me) would get helped. I still have a long ways to go. Your learning may just help save someone else's frog down the road. At any rate, hopefully we will all see you around from time to time.


Hes going to write a book now though, so we all can buy it once it's published. It's title should be "How not to take care of African Bullfrogs and disregard any and all experienced advice from fellow keepers" Long title but it's catchy I know.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Crystal

> Hes going to write a book now though, so we all can buy it once it's published. It's title should be "How not to take care of African Bullfrogs and disregard any and all experienced advice from fellow keepers" Long title but it's catchy I know.


oooh, burn.  

But with a join date of Jan 2013, this has to be a joke.

----------


## SCF

It's true though, it's literally "inet slapping" people for trying to help out his pets. Not to mention, with some of the posts i've read, he really doesn't care about his pets all that much.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Crystal

I wouldn't know one way or the other, but I joined FF Sept 2012, and I'm nowhere near done here.  If he's not joking, it's kind of a dramatic exit for no reason.  I clicked on the title cuz I thought it was about a frog...  oh wells.  Later, fella.

----------


## Lija

hey SCF we should write a book "how to breed F/T hamsters" we all could make tons of $ :Frog Smile:

----------



----------


## SCF

> hey SCF we should write a book "how to breed F/T hamsters" we all could make tons of $


LOL...aww wasn't expecting that one. That cracked me up!!

----------


## SCF

> hey SCF we should write a book "how to breed F/T hamsters" we all could make tons of $


I'm VERY interested. Only if your dad is a naturapatic surgeon though. Let's breed a pyxie with a hamster! We shall name it a PYAMSTER! only if we inject the "heck" out of it with god only knows what...

----------



----------


## Lija

SCF you didn't get, the dad is "Naturalpathic Doctor who used to be a vet" ( copied from post) lol
 do you think breeding F/T with pixie is possible? i wonder if it matters  who are you breeding - pixie female with male hamster or vise versa. that is very interesting scientific concept. i wonder if DeeDub have enough of breeders in his freezer. 
 that is how progress in science is possible ladies and gentlemen, it all starts with Great Idea! so proud to be part of it! SCF you should be too, may be in 100 years our names will be well known  to everybody like Einstein or Darwin.

----------


## Eridu Serpent

So a forum is just about you getting what you want out of it?
It is not about you helping others, sharing advice and moments...being social etc
Shame on you...you can NEVER learn enough or know everything you need to know.
You seem a very foolish person so maybe the forum is better off without you?

I also thought this was about a death of a beloved pet Bully so that is why I looked, had I known it was a post from an idiot I would not have done so!

Goodbye

----------


## SCF

> SCF you didn't get, the dad is "Naturalpathic Doctor who used to be a vet" ( copied from post) lol
>  do you think breeding F/T with pixie is possible? i wonder if it matters  who are you breeding - pixie female with male hamster or vise versa. that is very interesting scientific concept. i wonder if DeeDub have enough of breeders in his freezer. 
>  that is how progress in science is possible ladies and gentlemen, it all starts with Great Idea! so proud to be part of it! SCF you should be too, may be in 100 years our names will be well known  to everybody like Einstein or Darwin.


Sorry I did not reply sooner. I was busy practicing my acceptance speech for the noble prize we are bound to win. It is my understanding, a male will amplex the F/T female hamster, if and ONLY if the female F/T hamster accepts, breeding may commence. This also has to be done in a rain chamber hamster wheel.

----------


## Heather

A forum does go round circle and learning and sharing is the way it works. 

I read through a recent post of this member, and I believe it is in his best interest to go. The comments about breeding and steroids and such are for a different place, not here with respectable frog owners. I believe the mentioning of such practices may have this member thinking twice about his words. 

I could share my more of my own opinions about such practices and would likely have choice words I should keep to myself, so I will just say that I feel it is morally wrong and that I disagree with such practices. 

I feel this member has made the right choice. Perhaps if in the future he were to learn respect for such innocent amphibians, maybe he shall decide to return.

----------


## Locascio

yea you cant help someone who doseint want to help there self. i really feel sorry for the frogs in his care because thay are the true victoms

----------


## demon amphibians

> A forum does go round circle and learning and sharing is the way it works. 
> 
> I read through a recent post of this member, and I believe it is in his best interest to go. The comments about breeding and steroids and such are for a different place, not here with respectable frog owners. I believe the mentioning of such practices may have this member thinking twice about his words. 
> 
> I could share my more of my own opinions about such practices and would likely have choice words I should keep to myself, so I will just say that I feel it is morally wrong and that I disagree with such practices. 
> 
> I feel this member has made the right choice. Perhaps if in the future he were to learn respect for such innocent amphibians, maybe he shall decide to return.


Some people are just not fit for owning pets. It is hard to be surprised the way some people may think now a days. I mean really is there a form for fighting chickens out there? Some times I wonder. Its not like amphibians are disappearing from the earth or anything........ take into account hows many species of frogs no longer exist on earth since the turn of the century. You would think there would be a slightest bit of remorse and respect. 

You know I used to think it was crazy when I bought my girlfriend a kitten for Christmas the shelter gave me basically a back round check before i could take it home. Now i understand why. And it should be incorporated to every animal you want to buy as well. Especially a remarkable animal such as a frog. Don't worry guys when I become a walking amphibian encyclopedia I will stick around to help ya'll crazy frog fanatics out  :AR15: .

----------



----------


## DeeDub

Hey, do you think the Pyxsters (my brand of F/T hamster frogs) will spawn eggs or bear live young?  Will they eat crickets or nurse?  Maybe we can hybridize some milk producing roaches.

I honestly think African bullfrogs is not the first Screen name this guy has used on frog forum.  I highly doubt AB will understand what this was all about anytime in the near future, but truly hope his troubles here do not become a defining moment for him in his life.  If it does I hope its for the better.  Either way, I worry about his pets.  I made a lot of mistakes as a kid with herps and used to feel terrible about it, but I really was just a dumb a$$ kid that thought I knew everything.  

Best of luck AB.  Take care of those frogs.  If you decide to get rid of em, PM me.

-----------------
Thanks
DW

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

I most definitely agree with the OP's choice to leave. This is not the place to be if you plan to experiment on your pets for amusement or whatever your motives may be.

Leaving is in the OP's best interest.

----------


## bill

> I most definitely agree with the OP's choice to leave. This is not the place to be if you plan to experiment on your pets for amusement or whatever your motives may be.
> 
> Leaving is in the OP's best interest.


Funny, i don't even have my frogs anymore, but i still hang out on the forum because you guys are like family. But i need some info clarified. So it's bad to experiment on pets for my own amusement, i get that. But i can still experiment on my kids, right?

----------


## Lisa

> Funny, i don't even have my frogs anymore, but i still hang out on the forum because you guys are like family. But i need some info clarified. So it's bad to experiment on pets for my own amusement, i get that. But i can still experiment on my kids, right?


Hahahahaha Bill I think kids are ok. This is so funny.

 .:* Lisa *:.
laissez le bon temps roulet! :-)

----------


## SCF

> Funny, i don't even have my frogs anymore, but i still hang out on the forum because you guys are like family. But i need some info clarified. So it's bad to experiment on pets for my own amusement, i get that. But i can still experiment on my kids, right?


Are you Op's Naturalpathic Dad? Things are starting to make sense now...

Everyone is making lots of good points. Demon Amphibians - good point! Heather very well spoken. Grif(s) always good advice! DeeDub your science break through's will leave a imprint on history forever. Locasino, I like your avatar (thnx for friends). Eridu Serpent, I like your thinking, and would love to elaborate on my own feelings (yet probably said enough) Lija, business partners now, our book coming shortly! Delta, all of these people will help you with just about anything you will need.  :Wink:  Hopefully I didn't forget anyone.  :Wink:  You guys/ladies truly make the forum enjoyable!   Thanks

----------


## bill

> Hahahahaha Bill I think kids are ok. This is so funny.
> 
>  .:* Lisa *:.
> laissez le bon temps roulet! :-)


oh, thank goodness! My dream of frog/mer-people is still alive!

And scf, if you can breed those Pyxsters to lay Pyxster eggs AND bear live dubias, you will win the golden ticket!!

----------


## bill

> Are you Op's Naturalpathic Dad? Things are starting to make sense now...


I can promise you that if the OP was mine, i would have resorted to eating my young LONG ago....lol

----------


## Heather

> oh, thank goodness! My dream of frog/mer-people is still alive!
> 
> And scf, if you can breed those Pyxsters to lay Pyxster eggs AND bear live dubias, you will win the golden ticket!!


Bill, you never cease to get a chuckle out of me  :Big Grin: . Now, frog/mer-people...that I've got to see. If I get bored (unlikely, lol!) I'll have to draw one up for you  :Wink: .

----------


## Lisa

Hahahaha I needed the laughs today thanks

 .:* Lisa *:.
laissez le bon temps roulet! :-)

----------


## bullfrog1986

you are leaving? what the he** man.. Got what you wanted and leave? pft

----------



----------


## SCF

At least you didn't purchase him anymore Ellis. (discussed in other thread.) I believe most of us were surprised by this outcome.

----------


## COREY

WOW REALLY....... you dont need steroids to breed frogs or whatever freaky **** your doing.... leaving the forum is good for you if you chose not to take the experts/ enthusiasts advice here. These people are the best here on learning how to take care of frogs.  If you chose to not listen to the moderators then you do not deserve to own pets PERIOD.  I hope all the animals you own get taken away... you truly do not have the experience to be playing ken and barbie with your frogs.... or given them  drugs to make it happen.   If i was your father you would have another thing coming.

----------


## purpleturtle89

cant work out wether he is an idiot or just winding everyone up :/ the mind boggles with some people, eh.

----------


## Jared

One does not simply join frog forum without getting addicted  :Wink:

----------


## purpleturtle89

> One does not simply join frog forum without getting addicted


the only thing he's addicted to is animal abuse and steroids

----------

